# Ford Focus Alternatives



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well people, this kind of follows on from the Ecoboost post that I put up a few weeks back. 

My friend is still car shopping and we've tested the Focus 1.6tdci and are due to test drive the 1.0 Ecoboost version too. So far, we've both been impressed with the Focus, she has a Fiesta at the moment so the Focus was the first obvious choice.

Question is, what alternatives to the Focus do people recommend? Has to be a four door as needs to fit two child seats in the back (she's a nanny). Also decent performance although not crazy to insure so rules out ST/VXR/RenaultSport models. 

Budget is about £10-12k so plenty of scope for a nice, fairly new car. Obviously my knowledge is mostly Renault and the non-RS Megane is ok but not considered best in class. I'm sure the people of DW can help. :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Astra 2.0cdti elite. Plenty for £10-12k, 150bhp or thereabouts, go well, lots of kit as standard. Heated leather, now if she's a nanny leather is a must as it wipes clean.

Carshop.co.uk usually have a few in stock.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

If she isn't bothered by brand snobbery, she could do a lot worse than look at the Seat Leon. You should be able to pick up an early MK3 model, 1 year old for near to that price now imo. Cracking car for the money, it is basically a Mk7 Golf without the badge and the price tag. I've got the higher powered FR model and it is great so far.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you mate, what year would those be? She's got a 2009 Fiesta so ideally something newer and obviously lower mileage (sub-20k ideally). 

Must admit the interior of the current range of Astra is very impressive. 

Brand wise and being a woman, she has listed what she's not keen on although I've suggested Seat and Skoda she's not feeling the love for them. I personally love the Skodas for their underdog status but she wasn't keen haha.


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

As above, have a look at the Leon Copa SE 1.2 TSi - plenty of kit and a great engine.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks guys that's some good info. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Seat Leon, Mazda 3


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Mazda 3 as above. Should be same chassis and interior is better in the focus, although cant comment on newer models.
Leon is a great looking car IMO.
I'm a fan of the Kia ceed tbh, GT diesel version! but again can't comment on how they are to drive and what the interior is like etc ecu.
Astra again, think they come on since last model, like them a lot to

Would you be better off with a megane as its what you know or you looking for a change?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I quite like the look of the current shape Meganes and have heard good things about the 1.5dci versions but it's not for me so can only put forward the suggestion. 

If it was my choice I'd recommend an RS250 Megane but not sure it's suitable haha.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

BJM said:


> As above, have a look at the Leon Copa SE 1.2 TSi - plenty of kit and a great engine.


Had a look at one of these for the wife. This would be the Mk2 version, but should easily get a 2012 one. Full of kit, climate, sat nav etc. Last of the rollout MK2 before the MK3 came along recently.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I have two ford focus 2013 1.6 petrol and just bought 1.6 diesel both great but i have a friend that eco model he rates it


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Octavia. Perfect for a nanny. 

Older 3 Series beemer?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I suggested the Octavia and got a turned up nose at the thought of a Skoda. Sadly it seems that to some Skoda still have that reputation. Shame as they're damn good cars and as we know VAG cars anyway. 

The BMW would be a great car but for her budget she'd like something newer than her current car ideally.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

What about a Dacia Logan MCV, she could get a new one well under budget.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Id stick with a focus , i rarely fail.them on mot


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Kiashuma said:


> What about a Dacia Logan MCV, she could get a new one well under budget.


And then trade it in in 3 years time for about 4p!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

C-Max?


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Dacia god NOOOOOO


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Focus would be my first choice, followed by the Astra. I really like the look of the new Leon though!

What about a Kia Ceed or Hyundai i30? I have heard good things about them. Or an Alfa Romeo Giulietta? It's stunning!


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Alfa stunning but it's a Alfa Romeo big problems


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Saying that, I had a 147 for 7 years from new with no faults! How I wished I had never sold it! If you buy new, you will be covered for the first 3 years anyway!:lol:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Bmw do warrantys as good as first 3 years for up to 10 years.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

phillipnoke said:


> Dacia god NOOOOOO


My now ex girlfriend has a Dacia Duster and it's a fantastic car. Basically a mix of Renault and Nissan parts.

Simple but sturdy and purposeful, seriously impressed with it!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ured-listing/dealer/4400/usedcars?logcode=flp

a bit different?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I quite like the focus and for me if I looked at a focus I'd also want to look at an Astra as I think the new ones are good looking, better than the focus, the interiors are nice too.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Never liked Astra interiors. I went for a Fiat Bravo Sport as my company car a few years ago after I was offered an Astra. Lots of car for the money and was faultless for the 60k miles I had it.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Fiats are great when someone else is paying lol!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Id have a look at the astra too.
I have a Mk3 focus diesel which is now 3 yrs old and 42k on the clock. Its getting very noisey now for a diesel imo. I dont like the gearbox its just a bit too clunky for my liking and doesnt feel as solid as the new astra. 
Unfortunatly however the astra could not compare to the Insignia so i have opted for one of them


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Chrisr1806 said:


> Or an Alfa Romeo Giulietta? It's stunning!


I did mention the Alfa as it is a gorgeous looking car, even the MiTo is a good looking little car and looks fun.

Are modern Alfa Remeos still unreliable?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

phillipnoke said:


> Dacia god NOOOOOO


Why, i have heard good reports on them?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Badge snobbery rearing it's ugly head again?


----------



## 1012wayne (Feb 16, 2012)

Honda civic 2.2 i-ctdi,great performance and economy.could easily get the ex model with leather and sat nav for her budget.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have suggested the Civic too, I rather like the current/previous shape Civics. Funky space ship interior.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Modern Alfas are much more reliable than they used to be! They may not be as reliable as a Skoda for example, but they're much more exciting! 

I had massive fun with mine, and only changed when I need to load more stuff around. Eventually bought an Audi.....dullest car in existence. 

Now I'm happy with my Landies, next one will be arriving shortly!


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Ford Mondeo? Decent engine, decent performance and not going to cost the world to insure, and certainly big enough for child seats etc. 

Having said that, I'm 28 and I pay £480 for a 2.5ltr Focus ST, which I don't think is too bad.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I will certainly suggest the Mondeo as an option too although maybe a but unnecessarily big. In terms of practicality though they'd be more than big enough, heard they're very good to drive too.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> Badge snobbery rearing it's ugly head again?


Shocking residual values mean its more expensive to own than most.

Not just initial cost to factor in unless keeping for life of car.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

didnt think anyone knew the residual values just yet, they only just got here (Dacia)


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Shocking residual values mean its more expensive to own than most.
> 
> Not just initial cost to factor in unless keeping for life of car.


Aren't they quite cheap in the first place?

Just seems a bit random, similar cars have far more to depreciate.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How about a pug 3008 ? Good size with a nice seating position ?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

ardandy said:


> Shocking residual values mean its more expensive to own than most.
> 
> Not just initial cost to factor in unless keeping for life of car.


The guaranteed part ex prices after three years on the Dacia range is actually no worse than a normal Renault. Gives some indication of depreciation.

Factor in that demand outweighed supply significantly in the first 6-9 months they released the Duster and I really think they'll hold value better than people think.

£15k gets you a 4WD 1.5dci Duster with aircon, alloys, MP3 player, electric mirrors and all the usual modern comforts. They'll make an appealing second hand but!!

Genuine question but what are you basing the 'shocking residuals' on, as I've not read anything along those. My ex has a Duster which we both picked and it's brilliant and we did do our homework on it.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I do enjoy these "got to buy the wife a car" threads, :lol: what no one seems to factor into the scenario is "the wife" :doublesho

Wait till you point out the "ideal" car, it then begins!! (her) "No don't like it" !! (you) why not??(her) "It's got a sad face"!! :doublesho (you) "How about this one??" (her) "NOPE!!" it's got nowhere for my handbag!! (you):wall: :wall::wall:

(me) :lol::lol:


The ONLY way your going to get ANY peace is to tell her to go and pick one!!  and even then it's not going to work, the first time it breaks down, YOU should have stopped her getting it, "as YOU know these things"!!! :lol:

good luck mate!! :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

15k new on the duster, I'd guess at 3 years you would get ..... 5k for it. As a percentage it would work out a lot, but in money it's probably no worse than a golf.


----------



## ericgtisuffolk (Apr 26, 2007)

Not anymore,those days are long gone,same for FIAT


phillipnoke said:


> Alfa stunning but it's a Alfa Romeo big problems


----------



## ericgtisuffolk (Apr 26, 2007)

Astra,Leon or Kia C'eed


----------



## ericgtisuffolk (Apr 26, 2007)

It always does,does'nt it


bidderman1969 said:


> Badge snobbery rearing it's ugly head again?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> 15k new on the duster, I'd guess at 3 years you would get ..... 5k for it. As a percentage it would work out a lot, but in money it's probably no worse than a golf.


But it starts at 9495? There just doesn't seem to be an ounce of logic in the sentiment of depreciation.


----------



## ericgtisuffolk (Apr 26, 2007)

gr8 car,wouldn't mind one myself


bidderman1969 said:


> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ured-listing/dealer/4400/usedcars?logcode=flp
> 
> a bit different?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> £15k gets you a 4WD 1.5dci Duster with aircon, alloys, MP3 player, electric mirrors and all the usual modern comforts. They'll make an appealing second hand


I was referring to this bit me ole fruit


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> I was referring to this bit me ole fruit


Yeah, but options mean diddly really.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

The duster will keep UPTO 34% if its value. 

So lets say £12000. That's £8000 ish it'll cost over 3 years. 

I bought an Octavia vRS Tdi in 2008. Bought it for £16300 after options. Sold after 3 1/2 years for £9300. Forgetting the extra 6 months i had it that's £7000 dropped. 

So I've had an Octavia vRS with all the toys and 170bhp and a £1000 up. 

Oh and the figures for Davia come from their website.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ardandy said:


> The duster will keep UPTO 34% if its value.
> 
> So lets say £12000. That's £8000 ish it'll cost over 3 years.
> 
> ...


Where does 34% come from?

Also, where does 12k come from? They're 9495. That's say 6266?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Not everyone gets the bog standard model so i picked middle ground.

Also if its for the missus prob worth mentioning the v low ncap score.

http://www.dacia.co.uk/about-dacia/dacia-news/dacia-duster-becomes-least-depreciating-car.jsp

Straight from Dacia UK site.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Its also up to 34%. So that's best case.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Considered a vw polo or golf...I went from a 2L tdi focus to a 2L tdi golf and the focus was a tractor compared.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Its also up to 34%. So that's best case.


So also, by the case of 34% you should have lost around 10758 right?

As I already said, options mean diddly squat, especially in the case of a budget car which isn't really designed to appeal to those wanting a lot of gadgets.

I'd be more interested in actual depreciation. The vrs seems to depreciate by 8k over 3 years or or just over 50% according to what car.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Depreciation is squewed, the figures quoted in the likes of what car assume you pay full list price, so if yo compare a focus to a golf then in percentage terms the golf looks better. But if you take into account discounts then the actual amount of £'s you lose is a lot lower. Options do add to depreciation, I've never seen any dealer give more money for a car because it's a nice colour, the trade guides all quote the same price.

If depreciation is important to people then never ever buy a new car.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> So also, by the case of 34% you should have lost around 10758 right?
> 
> As I already said, options mean diddly squat, especially in the case of a budget car which isn't really designed to appeal to those wanting a lot of gadgets.
> 
> I'd be more interested in actual depreciation. The vrs seems to depreciate by 8k over 3 years or or just over 50% according to what car.


I went off my figures that I actually paid and sold for, not stats.

Mine lost £7000. Fact. Can show you receipts if you really want.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Yeah, but options mean diddly really.


I would normally agree with you there, my ex paid £700 for the panoramic roof/climate control pack on her Twingo. Car still sold for good money but not £700 over one without that package.

The only thing with the Duster is that the real base model has nothing but an engine, wheels and doors. Doesn't even have a locking fuel cap. The options you get on the most 'expensive' model makes it a normal car plus has the diesel engine and 4WD which lower specs don't. The depreciation can be considered on that price range as it's the Laureate model not the Access. If you get what I mean? 

Either way, you buy a new car and the only way to get real value from it is to keep it forever. :thumb:

Anwway, lets get back on topic people.........alternatives to the Focus!!!


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Some interesting comments and suggestions coming through here. As someone that posted on the original thread I still think the "other half" will be more than satisfied with the Focus, hell, I am and I'm a bloke :lol:

The build quality is right up there with the best, engine is a work of art and mated with a silky smooth 6 speed box is really good to drive. Toys, you get loads on the *** X and the cabin is well laid out with a decent amount of room.

I tried quite a few of the cars mentioned above before I bought the Focus, one or two had some good points but in the drivability department they were not a patch on the Ford.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ardandy said:


> I went off my figures that I actually paid and sold for, not stats.
> 
> Mine lost £7000. Fact. Can show you receipts if you really want.


I'm not saying it didn't, just on average it seems it loses more.

There is the simple economic fact if it costs less in the first place, there's less possible depreciation.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> I would normally agree with you there, my ex paid £700 for the panoramic roof/climate control pack on her Twingo. Car still sold for good money but not £700 over one without that package.
> 
> The only thing with the Duster is that the real base model has nothing but an engine, wheels and doors. Doesn't even have a locking fuel cap. The options you get on the most 'expensive' model makes it a normal car plus has the diesel engine and 4WD which lower specs don't. The depreciation can be considered on that price range as it's the Laureate model not the Access. If you get what I mean?
> 
> ...


You big girl alex 

Ok ok, astra?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Fiats are great when someone else is paying lol!


I've had Fiats for 12 years, only ever had problems caused by myself.

Believe it or not, the Astra is essentially a Fiat Bravo/Guilietta underneath. Same engines too (well diesel ones I know, not sure on petrol). I would never own a Vauxhall. My dad had quite a few over the years and all had issues, for example his Mk2 Vectra wouldn't start some mornings due to be parked on the sloped driveway. Had to crank it over a ages to get it to start.

When my Bravo was due to go back to the lease company I was looking at replacements, decided on the Alfa Guiletta Veloce 1.4 petrol turbo. But unfortunately I left that company short before ordering. Opted out at my next company and bought a 320d MSport Touring.

I test drove an Insignia SRi for 5 days when I was choosing my last car and hated it. Horrible plastics, uncomfortable and not very well spec'd. Opted for a Volvo V60 RDesign in the end as it was much better and cheaper. I would have looked at Fiat but they didn't do a large, sporty estate car at the time.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> I would normally agree with you there, my ex paid £700 for the panoramic roof/climate control pack on her Twingo. Car still sold for good money but not £700 over one without that package.
> 
> The only thing with the Duster is that the real base model has nothing but an engine, wheels and doors. *Doesn't even have a locking fuel cap.* The options you get on the most 'expensive' model makes it a normal car plus has the diesel engine and 4WD which lower specs don't. The depreciation can be considered on that price range as it's the Laureate model not the Access. If you get what I mean?
> 
> ...


I'm sure a locked fual cap is a legal requirement these days. Mapybe the cap didn't by the flap did?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Did anyone mention a Dacia as a option :spam::wave::lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Any car you buy new will loose 20% straight away anyway! The dreaded tax!


----------

